# Inside Out (Pixar's next movie)



## Palpatine (Oct 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1t0A_tZGrYw[/YOUTUBE]

Looks promising if you ask me.


----------



## Monster (Oct 8, 2014)

Seems pretty good.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2014)

Crawling in my skin....


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 9, 2014)

Not a bad idea actually.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmm. Color me intrigued


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> [YOUTUBE]1t0A_tZGrYw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Looks promising if you ask me.



Jesu that looks awful. Just awful. Heres a spoiler, they find a sixth emotion, the emotion of Surprise, because they revolve around a classic catalog. The end.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 9, 2014)

This film has potential. Pixar movies are all about triggering emotions. And this is going to be a movie _about_ emotions, from start to end. The potential for dem feels is great. It's like Pixar is challenging themselves to make their best movie to date.

Description by TV Tropes:



> Inside Out is an upcoming animated film from Pixar Animation Studios. It will be directed by Pete Docter (Monsters, Inc., Up) and co-directed by Ronnie del Carmen.
> 
> The film will focus on an 11-year-old girl named Riley and her emotions, who are personified as people in her head who control her outlook on life. They are Joy (Amy Poehler), Sadness (Phyllis Smith), Fear (Bill Hader), Disgust (Mindy Kaling) and Anger (Lewis Black).
> 
> The problems begin when Riley moves from her Minnesota home to San Francisco, and her emotions have to help her deal with her new environment and friends. But when Joy and Sadness get lost, meaning Fear, Disgust and Anger are at the helm, the two have to make it back to headquarters before Riley becomes emotionally unbalanced, while at the same time, the two opposite emotions learn how to coexist and balance themselves in Riley's life.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2014)

So the movie is a subtle reference to those who suffer from bipolar disorder?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2014)

Seriously though, it's like tumblr babies, the movie


I've never been so abysmally turned off by a premise in animation, since Food Fight


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 10, 2014)

Idea for this movie is interesting, but I agree with Banhammer, design for those emotion characters looks like shit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

*Inside Out will also travel into the minds of Riley?s parents*



> Pixar?s Inside Out is getting a couple new voices in its head.  The upcoming movie centers on the anthropomorphized emotions?Fear (Bill Hader), Sadness (Phyllis Smith), Joy (Amy Poehler), Disgust (Mindy Kaling) and Anger (Lewis Black)?of 11-year-old girl Riley Anderson (Kaitlyn Dias), who must navigate a new school and new friends when her family moves to San Francisco.  When Joy gets fed up with Sadness, the two are catapulted to the recesses of Riley?s mind, and must find their way back as the young girl goes into emotional disarray.
> 
> But the emotional voices aren?t the only ones Riley will have to deal with.  Pixar has announced that Diane Lane and Kyle MacLachlan will be providing the voices of Riley?s parents, and moreover, we?ll also be going inside their minds as well.  Hit the jump for more.  Inside Out opens in 3D on June 19, 2015, and a new trailer debuts on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 9, 2014)

Interesting idea but not feeling the character designs. Maybe another trailer might help but right now I am 50/50.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not hot on the designs myself, but the premise really has promise.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_MC3XuMvsDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2014)

Still not sure if this may exceed _Brave_ level. But I going to watch and see.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Saying you don't know if this is going to be better than Brave or not, I take it your expectations for this are _really_ low.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Saying you don't know if this is going to be better than Brave or not, *I take it your expectations for this are really low*.



After that trailer mine are as well


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

I thought it was good. It was cute, pretty funny, and I'm definitely interested to see more of the ways Pixar plays with the premise.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 10, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Jesu that looks awful. Just awful. Heres a spoiler, they find a sixth emotion, the emotion of Surprise, because they revolve around a classic catalog. The end.



This kid with the "How to train ur dragon" avatar might be on to something.

Brave was okay, I think Up was one of the best movies Pixar made.
And I'm not saying that because I only watched these two Pixar movies.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Despite only having seen two Pixar films (somehow), you're right: Up is one of Pixar's best.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2014)

Incredibles and Wall E are Pixars top 2. The first little bit of Up is fantastic but it quickly becomes kind of mediocre.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2014)

god that still looks as awful as the first day I saw it


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

_Awful?_ You're being a bit hyperbolic.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2014)

It's generic, soulless, glazed more than sacarine, stereotypical without being archetypical, men get cartoony shapes while women are all basically humanoid, one of which a fucking tumblrina waste of a human being


What the fuck were they thinking when they decided to make a movie about characters that by definition can none of them be a whole personality?

Too lazy to even give them proper names, and they had one shtick and it's like Anger expressing disgust at being touched

I can see the autism sprouting from here

It don't just look awful

It looks GOD AWFUL


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> It's generic, soulless, glazed more than sacarine, stereotypical without being archetypical, men get cartoony shapes while women are all basically humanoid, one of which a fucking tumblrina waste of a human being


lol while this irked me while watching, I trust they'll find other ways to compensate for this; what they do with the stereotypes is more important than the fact that they're using stereotypes.



> What the fuck were they thinking when they decided to make a movie about characters that by definition can none of them be a whole personality?
> 
> Too lazy to even give them proper names, and they had one shtick and it's like Anger expressing disgust at being touched


I take it you're not a fan of Snow White.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

tho you said some straight inaccurate stuff in that post


----------



## Furious George (Dec 10, 2014)

Hm. I like the new trailer. 



Banhammer said:


> It's generic, soulless, glazed more than sacarine, stereotypical without being archetypical, men get cartoony shapes while women are all basically humanoid, one of which a fucking tumblrina waste of a human being



lol wut? You can't seriously get all of that off of those trailers.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2014)

Banhammer straight trolling


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2014)

I can tell its a really fucking bad trailler


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Incredibles and Wall E are Pixars top 2. The first little bit of Up is fantastic but it quickly becomes kind of mediocre.


Wall E is probably the worst PIXAR movie.   Boring and no message.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

**


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2015)

this concept looks dumb to me

super duper dumb

will prolly wait for the BRrip unless it gets crazy good reviews


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Mar 10, 2015)

Movie looks so boring. There's no effort in the animation itself whatsoever. They put most of the effort in the writing and it's still really meh.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 10, 2015)

Seems to be a case of Banhammer Science. 


Let's hope I'm wrong though, because Lewis Black as anger


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2015)

Movie has been getting pretty overwhelmingly positive reviews, which I guess means it's only their promotion team that ought to get a right spanking concerning promotional and marketing material


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

Prior to all of the critical acclaim this movie's been receiving, the final product might have been pretty much what I expected, but this was hyped up too much; I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

I mean, holy cow; I can't be the only dude on the planet who isn't in love with this movie. 

Maybe I just need to see it again...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 19, 2015)

Rotten Tomatoes is giving it nearly only positive reviews, and the only negative one I saw in the front page was complaining that the plot was too dramatic (which is actually one of the things that make Pixar good).

I'm hyped.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm personally not sure if it was dramatic enough.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna, you saw this already?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 19, 2015)

Not out for another month here.

Trailers don't look appealing at all.

Hate the art style.

Apparently it's really good though so I dunno.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna, you saw this already?


I saw it last night. It's frustrating not having people to talk to about it. 



tari101190 said:


> Hate the art style.


If you're talking about the design of the emotions, it's better in the movie. The animation is so good, they get the most out of their simple designs. Lot of great expressions and movements.


----------



## teddy (Jun 19, 2015)

Not sure what to think of this, but i'll give it a look


like next week maybe considering this weekend is a bit crazy for me


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I saw it last night. It's frustrating not having people to talk to about it.



lol, my younger sisters are seeing it this evening. I keep telling them that it looks like shit, but they are adamant it will be an amazing film.

Then again, these are the same siblings who thought Transformers 4 was a great film.

God damn it...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

So did Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

what


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

I remember you sticking up for T4


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

I stuck up for TF4

I never called it great.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

Damn it Stunna

That entire film was trash

The only redeeming factor was that Autobots Reunite track from the OST

Why would you stick up for that hot mess of a film?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

not that it's relevant to the topic at hand, but TF4 was easily the least terrible of the TF movies, and it had its share of fun moments

I never called it good, but I don't hate it like I do TF2 or TF3

there.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

TF > TF2 > TF3 > TF4

The franchise got worse as it went along. By the time it hit TF4, it basically Hickformers. Trailer trash in disguise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2015)

bruh...

T3 > T2

T2 is disqualified due to roboballs


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> bruh...
> 
> T3 > T2
> 
> T2 is disqualified due to roboballs



Common Bruv, TF2 still had young Megan Fox, who was superior to that blonde chick from TF3, who did a fantastic job in Mad Max, but was shit in TF3.

Plus, McDreamy was a villain in TF3


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 19, 2015)

Disney need to fuck off with releasing animated movies in the UK so late. It was bad enough Big Hero 6 took so long. Guess thats the price we pay for getting Marvel movies early. 

Still hate the look of the movie though. Doubt seeing the movie will change my mind. So generic looking and as a general grouch about CG animation its fun to talk shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2015)

Not the best Pixar work but still a highly enjoyable movie.  Fun concept and a fairly good execution.


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I saw it last night. It's frustrating not having people to talk to about it.



Try your local elementary school


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

nice...burn?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

He isn't technically wrong, by now a lot of parents should have taken their kids to see this movie. However I don't think it's wise to have a 19 year old seeking out a 10 year old.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2015)

You cunts are too judgmental. This movie is the freaking shit and continues Pixar's trend of releasing perfection. 

I cannot find any flaw with the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2015)

RIP IN PEACE Bing Bong

I fought so hard to not shed tears. I did not succeed.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2015)

Bing Bong was the MVP


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2015)

And how happy he was that Joy made it up! He didn't even care that he was going to fade into non-existence! 

WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME PIXAR!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2015)

Saw the movie.

It was GOAT. Solid 10/10.

Don't care what the NF Hate Brigade thinks. This movie is great. Not sure if Pixar's best one, but certainly on par with what Pixar's quality used to be before Cars 2.

Stop listening to the likes of Banhammer and Detective and go watch it.


----------



## Franky (Jun 22, 2015)

So I haven't seen the movie and I haven't read any of the posts in this thread but should I see it? Take note I love cartoons and family movies and pixar/disney esc things


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 22, 2015)

Inside Out 2: We have a little time skip and Riley goes through PMS for the first time.

Chaos ensues.



Franky said:


> So I haven't seen the movie and I haven't read any of the posts in this thread but should I see it? Take note I love cartoons and family movies and pixar/disney esc things


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2015)

That "puberty" button is almost begging for a sequel.

I literally made an evil laugh when they said "what could possibly go wrong?"

Then again, fuck Pixar sequels. Original stories is where it's at.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

Franky said:


> So I haven't seen the movie and I haven't read any of the posts in this thread but should I see it? Take note I love cartoons and family movies and pixar/disney esc things


It's definitely worth seeing, but I don't think it's as great as everyone's making it out to be.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 22, 2015)

Franky said:


> So I haven't seen the movie and I haven't read any of the posts in this thread but should I see it? Take note I love cartoons and family movies and pixar/disney esc things



Yes, I am wondering the same thing; I have seen nearly every Pixar film (apart from both _Cars_ films and _Monsters University),_ so I am interested in seeing this one, as well. Is this film as great as were _Wall-E, The Incredible,_ or the first _Toy Story_ (which are my favorite Pixar films), or is it more akin to the _Cars_ films?

As a side note, I found it to be humorous that the trailers for the film used _Sweet Emotion_ by Aerosmith to promote this film, since that song contains the word "ass" and also mentions a rabbit dying; not surprisingly, those sections of the song were not heard in the trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

Not as good as Wall-E, any Toy Story, or The Incredibles. Better than Cars. Definitely better than Cars 2.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2015)

It's about as good as those imo. And a lot better than Cars.

Just go watch it. If you rely on NFers opinions for whether you should watch something or not, you'll never watch anything in your life again.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

> If you rely on NFers opinions for whether you should watch something or not, you'll never watch anything in your life again.




The only one of those I'd possibly put it on par with would be the first Toy Story.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 22, 2015)

It's funny how the mind works. The movie's structure was so predictable yet I still fell for the tear jerker


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2015)

The Incredibles
Ratatouille
Up
Toy Story 2
Toy Story 3
Finding Nemo
Wall-E
Toy Story
_Inside Out_
Monsters Inc.
Monsters University
A Bug's Life
Cars
Brave
Cars 2

imo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 22, 2015)

I won't even try to rank those movies cuz I watched most of them ridiculously long ago 

I need to watch Toy Story 1 again, for example. Been like 15 years since I last saw it.

Anyway, what I liked about this movie is how the subtext about emotions and the message the movie is trying to convey _works_. Everything about how joy is selfish and doesn't want to accept other emotions, about how we need to understand our sadness, and how the emotions interact with the girl's life. It's just perfect. The writers had the job to tell two different stories at the same time and they connected them perfectly.

I could see where the movie was going the whole time but it was done so perfectly. And it's a very rare message to convey in a world where most movies are more interested in saying the "believe in yourself and everything will go right" ideas. This one was actually how about positive emotions can be harmful if you limit yourself to them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The Incredibles
> Ratatouille
> Up
> Toy Story 2
> ...


well, that's interesting

the incredibles is also my favourite pixar movie


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

**


----------



## Kuya (Jun 24, 2015)

This movie was amazing. The short film "Lava" at the beginning was the GOAT BOAT short film, along with Paperman of course.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> -snip list-
> 
> imo



I weary sometimes of this need to compartmentalize and rank everything from best to worst. 

Its especially bothersome in a lineup like Pixar's where many of their films (more recent entries notwithstanding) have such charm and inventiveness to them that a "best to worst" list does all of them a huge disservice. 

I say that to say this... Inside Out was not IMO the greatest Pixar movie ever, but it is one that needs to be seen just like it was the greatest Pixar movie ever. What work here works just that well. 

The script was beautiful, the concept was so daring, I mean, no central villain? A segment that attempts to bottle up heady concepts like Abstract Thought? This is the Pixar that I grew up with and loved and obsessed over. This is what Pixar is like when it tells its focus groups to go fuck themselves. 

I'm not going to numerically rate this. All you need to know is Inside Out was genius.

I hope Good Dinosaur picks up on the huge momentum that Inside Out has built up. After that, its Finding Dory and Cars 3 and Incredibles 2... which I suspect will be by-the-numbers enough that it belongs on these arbitrary "best-to-worst" lists.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

> I weary sometimes of this need to compartmentalize and rank everything from best to worst.
> 
> Its especially bothersome in a lineup like Pixar's where many of their films (more recent entries notwithstanding) have such charm and inventiveness to them that a "best to worst" list does all of them a huge disservice.
> 
> ...which I suspect will be by-the-numbers enough that it belongs on these arbitrary "best-to-worst" lists.


How is it a disservice to rank things in a category from most to least derived enjoyment/personally gauged quality? How do you know it's arbitrary when you don't know my reasons for the movies being placed where they are?

Complaining about lists seems like a pretty pointless thing to do; they're 110% innocuous.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> How is it a disservice to rank things in a category from most to least derived enjoyment/personally gauged quality? How do you know it's arbitrary when you don't know my reasons for the movies being placed where they are?
> 
> Complaining about lists seems like a pretty pointless thing to do; they're 110% innocuous.



1). I just said why its a disservice... the good Pixar films are so very charming and inventive that I kind of feel like they deserve more thoughtful dissection than that... sort of the same thing with Miyazaki films... like between Spirited Away, Mononoke and Laputa someone might say Spirited Away is worst... but to call Spirited Away worst in anything doesn't ring true. And if someone actually gave a damn about that list, they will now watch it with a preconceived notion that it is missing something that the first two have.  

2). Well when you give a list and provide no reason whatsoever why this goes here and that goes there... I'm pretty sure that's the *definition *of arbitrary. You even go on to say its based on personal preference... please look up what arbitrary means. 

3). Its an internet forum on movie discussion... any complaint made at all can be considered pointless on some level.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

ur being kinda pretentious rn


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ur being kinda pretentious rn



Eh, probably.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

yeaaaa, I'm not gonna entertain this one. We'll just agree to disagree this time, bro


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

anyway i think stunna would agree with you that most pixar films deserve a thoughtful analysis of their relative value

he just wasn't going to take on a project like that when he made that particular post, which is entirely understandable


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yeaaaa, I'm not gonna entertain this one. We'll just agree to disagree this time, bro



We can agree to disagree on the first point because, I admit, I have a soft spot for good Pixar. But I'm not letting the arbitrary thing go. Your list was arbitrary.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Furious George said:


> We can agree to disagree on the first point because, I admit, I have a soft spot for good Pixar. But I'm not letting the arbitrary thing go. Your list was arbitrary.





Lucaniel said:


> anyway i think stunna would agree with you that most pixar films deserve a thoughtful analysis of their relative value
> 
> he just wasn't going to take on a project like that when he made that particular post, which is entirely understandable


^

yea, exactly

I have reasons for my rankings, but the point of my post wasn't to analyze or write a tl;dr, it was just to throw out where Inside Out stands in Pixar's filmography for me lol


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ^
> 
> yea, exactly
> 
> I have reasons for my rankings, but the point of my post wasn't to analyze or write a tl;dr, it was just to throw out where Inside Out stands in Pixar's filmography for me lol



But until you do give a reason or two (it doesn't have to be a tl'dr), there's no evidence that it isn't just arbitrary. Just sayin'. 

Anyway, loved the fuck out of this movie. 

The puberty button could be a potential setup for a sequel... which I'm honestly not sure if I wan't or not.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

jesus titty christ, man, stop belabouring the word "arbitrary"

he organised it according to how good he personally thinks each one is

there is no great mystery here


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> jesus titty christ, man, stop belabouring the word "arbitrary"
> 
> he organised it according to *how good he personally thinks *each one is
> 
> there is no great mystery here



So then its arbitrary right? You know, based on personal preference or whim? 

I'm not going to pretend I'm wrong, but I was trying to let it go. Calm your tits.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

wtf was even this exchange


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

視差 said:


> wtf was even this exchange


it was


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2015)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Violence (Jun 25, 2015)

I think it's gonna be great...


----------



## Kuya (Jun 25, 2015)

how clutch was that short film "Lava" though


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Dat animation.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2015)

Furious George said:


> I weary sometimes of this need to compartmentalize and rank everything from best to worst.
> 
> Its especially bothersome in a lineup like Pixar's where many of their films (more recent entries notwithstanding) have such charm and inventiveness to them that a "best to worst" list does all of them a huge disservice.
> 
> ...


It doesn't do Brave and Cars 2 a disservice. Those films were beneath mediocre.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

Such a disappointment Brave was.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

Can someone kindly explain to me why did Furious Georgae compare the incredible story sequel as a Cars sequel? The incredibles took like what a decade to even get into development not even close. So to say the movie will be bad as the rest of Pixar's sequel is misinform opinion.

Also inside for what it was is just a simple single watch film. I find that the movie didn't have any memorial characters like:

Wall-E and Dora
woody and buzz
Mr. incredible
Etc

Why the incredibles did so well was how brilliant it was marketed.

Remember the teaser for the incredibles?
[YOUTUBE]eU6Djgf0gNo[/YOUTUBE]

Brilliant


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

lol Wall-E and Dora? You mean Eve?

Or did'ju mean Dor_y._ As in, Marlin and Dory.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Can someone kindly explain to me why did Furious Georgae compare the incredible story sequel as a Cars sequel? The incredibles took like what a decade to even get into development not even close. So to say the movie will be bad as the rest of Pixar's sequel is misinform opinion.



How about Furious George himself explain it to you? Assuming I'm still allowed to say things in here. 


I'm not saying it will be just as bad as Cars 3. I do have a hunch that it will be lacking and a little more by-the-numbers, as sequels usually are. I'm sure as shit not expecting it to be as good as the original (my favorite Pixar film, like Stunny-Poo).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

One of my favorites, period.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol Wall-E and Dora? You mean Eve?
> 
> Or did'ju mean Dor_y._ As in, Marlin and Dory.



My mistake its Eve but the point still stands.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

I       agree, though Joy and Sadness were characterized better than I expected.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I       agree, though Joy and Sadness were characterized better than I expected.



The problem with Joy and sadness is that because I know who played them I can see how similar they are to other characters the same actors play.

Joy has that same go lucky personality and attitude as Knope

Sadness as that same monotone pessimism and humble attitude as Phyllis


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

That's a good point as well, and it ties into a problem with a lot of studio animated pictures: there's such an emphasis on getting big name celebs to voice these characters instead of unique, low key, while still talented, VAs to do the jobs. It can totally be distracting, yeah.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2015)

^^^Dreamworks is a much bigger offender of the celeb VA gimmick than Pixar. Mike Myers, Steve Carrel, Chris Rock... takes me out of their movies every single time.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2015)

I have decided to see this film, mostly so that I can understand the "puberty button" joke that several users here have made and also to learn who, exactly, Bing Bong is, since he is apparently a very important character in this film, given how he has been mentioned frequently here and on other forums. After I have seen it, I shall post my thoughts about it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2015)

Fucking Pixar, making me tear up over a fucking volcano


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2015)

> Why, exactly, did it take so long for Joy to think to use both the recall tube and then Bing Bong's rocket to return to Headquarters?


I thought the same thing at first, but if you recall, the recall tubes were inside of the memory shelves; it wasn't until the Train of Thought crashed and one of the shelves was destroyed by an earthquake that the recall tube was exposed and made available. As for the rocket, it was established that it was supposedly low on fuel; they wouldn't want to risk trying it and falling into the pit below.

And yeah, applying the premise to an adolescent would require subject matter too mature for a Pixar picture, if it were to be done right.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 30, 2015)

The latin American voice actress for Joy was fucking adorable!! I bloody love this movie!
This was done by the same team that did Up right? Well it was about time for Pixar to step up their game.
This one and Mad Max are my favorite movies of the year! Yeah!!!

I was so energized and cheered by Joy! She is such a Jolly neat character/Emotion!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 30, 2015)

I just watched this movie. It was pretty alright.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 5, 2015)

Just watched it this morning. Pretty good movie. I did tear up near the end (RIP Bing Bong); the last 20-30 minutes were great. It also had a good message, too.

Also, Sadness for best emotion? She was hilarious.


----------



## Wan (Jul 15, 2015)

Saw it last night. Spectacular. Hilarious. Moving. Heartbreaking. This is as good as any of the best Pixar movies. I had been worried that we had left the golden age of Pixar movies and, honestly, we kind of have. But if we are now in a "Silver Age" of Pixar, Inside Out proves that this silver age can still produce downright phenomenal movies.

I really, really liked the idea that sadness is necessary for someone's emotional health, and that sadness can be a good thing. Sadness is where empathy comes from, and I think this was brilliantly illustrated by how Sadness helped Bing Bong come to terms with the idea that Riley may not care so much for him any more (a more subtle illustration was how the mom's Sadness seemed to be the lead emotion in her "HQ", making the mom pick up that something was wrong with Riley). I read an article by a young mother talking about how Inside Out has changed her perspective on parenting, and will influence her to not try to force happiness out of her children. That's the sign of a powerful movie. I can only imagine the influence this movie will have on young kids in dealing with their own emotions. Kids will probably have to be a little older -- probably around Riley's age -- to really understand

There has been some talk about the movie influencing kids and the "body positivity" issues...well, I'm not going to say it's a stupid thing to talk about, it's worth talking about. I think the appearance of each emotion was a good artistic choice, to best physically communicate what the emotions are supposed to represent. But anyone saying that Sadness appearing overweight means it equates being fat with being sad missed the point. If you're taking the appearance of the emotions to mean that kind of message, wouldn't that also mean that being fat equals being empathetic? That being fat doesn't mean you're worthless, and that fat people shouldn't just be put in the corner where they can't influence anything? But I don't think the appearance of Sadness is meant to be some sort of message, any more than Fear and Anger being male is some sort of message on being male. I just think it was an effective artistic choice to visually personify those emotions in a way that was both entertaining and easy to understand.

Anyways, yeah. Brilliant movie. Easily ranks among Pixar's best, and one of the most emotional (pun not intended but certainly welcome) times I've had at the movies. 5/5.



Furious George said:


> I hope Good Dinosaur picks up on the huge momentum that Inside Out has built up. After that, its Finding Dory and Cars 3 and Incredibles 2... which I suspect will be by-the-numbers enough that it belongs on these arbitrary "best-to-worst" lists.



Hey now, enough with the skepticism of Incredibles 2.  I think that has the potential to be a great movie, especially since the director/writer of the original, Brad Bird, is confirmed to be directing it.  I think the difference in potential lies in the original movies.  Finding Nemo was brilliant, one of Pixar's best, but its story and characters feel complete, there really doesn't seem to be anywhere you can go for a sequel.  Dory herself is a _supporting_ character, and while she's great, she was never meant to be a main character.  Cars was one of Pixar's weakest movies to begin with, I can't see how anyone in creative control at Pixar thought that making a sequel to Cars of all things was a good idea.

But Incredibles, on top of being a fantastic movie to start with, is the kind of movie that asks for a sequel.  I want to see what happens to the characters after the end of the movie, I want to see new characters, I want to explore this superhero world Pixar created that we know is filled with just as many superpowered people as DC and Marvel (well, at least it was before Syndrome started cleaning house).  We know that Pixar _can_ make great sequels, eg the Toy Story sequels, so I wouldn't take the Cars sequels as a sign that The Incredibles will be subpar.  Now, of course, they could drop the ball and make an underwhelming movie with The Incredibles. But I'm optimistic that they won't, and that we'll get a fantastic movie.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Overall, I was very pleased with this film, and Pixar clearly has not lost its creative touch, with only the _Cars_ films being poorly-received (at least from what I have heard, since I have not seen those films), although I am not very excited about _The Good Dinosaur,_ due out later this year; from what little I have seen of that film, I doubt that I shall see it.



I'm inclined to agree, but I hope Pixar surprises me.  The trailers for Inside Out didn't really get me excited either, but the movie turned out to be brilliant, so you never know.  It was all the positive reviews and word of mouth from people I know that got me excited to see the movie.


----------



## Mandy (Jul 16, 2015)

I saw it yesterday and I cried like a big baby. I loved it. It hit home for me because I recently moved to a new location too, and could relate to Riley's emotions.  

I especially loved, LOVED the message in the end. People on places like tumblr stress it a lot, but actually seeing it in a Pixar movie was so rewarding and refreshing.  Instant favorite.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 26, 2015)

I just watched it. it was okay. Predictable as hell. Still don't know why Joy didn't just send the core memories via the tube back to headquarters. Lewis Black had me dying every time he had a line.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 26, 2015)

tbf the only time she had an opportunity to send them back via a tube was when she tried to go with them, and the tube broke anyway


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2015)

Finally watched this.

This could easily be Pixar's new _Toy Story _series success. So many ideas for a sequel in terms of growing up like _Toy Story_ grew up through its sequels.

Rather cool how Joy's character look is based off of Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2015)

Just saw it.

Masterful execution of the concept of saudade


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2022)




----------

